# Web 2.0 design



## psonio (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi,

I have finished designing [my site] (a spreadshop).
I am going to be building another t-shirt site, and this time, I want to make it Web 2.0 style... 

Does anybody have any clear advice how to do it, or where to learn about doing it? Are there any cheap (free?) templates?

I am a novice in web design and do not know anything beyond html and tables on a layout. I would like to create something like www.aeropostale.com/, in a more dumbed-down version.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What exactly would you consider "web 2.0" design?

You can learn about using XHTML and table-less designs by checking out a few tutorials/articles on the web:

http://alistapart.com/stories/practicalcss/
http://www.w3.org/2002/03/csslayout-howto
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/dreamweaver/articles/tableless_layout.html
http://www.ndesign-studio.com/resources/dreamweaver/basic-css-tableless/


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

A lot of the sites built with Joomla are very "Web 2.0" looking.  You might want to check it out.

joomla.org


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Or mambo... www.mambo.com, they have great plug-ins to run an oscommerce type site right from it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Or mambo... www.mambo.com, they have great plug-ins to run an oscommerce type site right from it.


I thought joomla was the updated version of mambo (has many of the same plugins like the oscommerce one).


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I thought joomla was the updated version of mambo (has many of the same plugins like the oscommerce one).


Joomla is more like an offshoot of Mambo, rather than a replacement.


----------



## psonio (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello,

I have looked at CMS, but I found that I could not easily integrate spreadshirt into them. So while they look good, I would need a more independant solution.

Any advice on creating the Web2.0 look through an application like Dreamweaver for example would be very valuable.

I found this article http://mittermayr.wordpress.com/2006/02/03/20-culture/ which seemed to offer some direction, but I was wondering what the people here had to say, and especially from someone who has done it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Aeropostale doesn't even look like Web 1.5 let alone 2.0 

Unless you actually _*need*_ that extra functionality it's just a meaningless buzzword anyway. Websites should be designed to meet customer needs, not the latest media appellatives.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Any advice on creating the Web2.0 look through an application like Dreamweaver for example would be very valuable.


If you read the articles I linked to above, you'll find that exact information


----------

